# 8/16/11 425 lb Daytime Swordfish - Islamorada FL out of Bud n' Mary's!



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's pictures of a 425lb swordfish caught on Relentless out of Bud n' Mary's Fishing Marina in Islamorada, FL on 8/16/11 by angler King Flowers, Mike Walter and his dad also named Mike Walter were the mates with Capt. Paul Ross. Great job guys, and nice to see some big fish out there! Come on down for some florida keys fishing charters now, boats are available and you'll have the ocean to yourselves!!!

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
Florida Keys Fishing Charters


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow 


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very NICE sword, I bet she put on one heck of a fight. We were down from Pensacola a few moths ago and got ours, but no were the size of that beast Congrates again on a fine catch. Gene


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We are planning a trip down to the keys next june and plan on doing so offshore fishing. So i'm guessing you really like bud n marry's?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> We are planning a trip down to the keys next june and plan on doing so offshore fishing. So i'm guessing you really like bud n marry's?


 B&M is a first class operation now and has been for years,we just don't fish that far northeast. We fish down off of Key West which is about 80 miles from where B&M is. Good luck down there. Gene


----------



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the kudos Gene!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> We are planning a trip down to the keys next june and plan on doing so offshore fishing. So i'm guessing you really like bud n marry's?


The Stanczyk family owns Bud n Mary's and are considered by many to be the pioneers of daytime sword fishing. If you want to stack the odds in your favor of getting a daytime sword, especially a big one, give Capt. Nick Stanczyk a call.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

We had a group of people and went out with Augue Wampler last year. Highly recommend him!

And Bud N Mary's is definitely where it's at!

http://www.bluewaterpredator.com/captain/


----------

